# EHIC card.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just perusing another of the many motorhome forums, I noticed a few comments about the EHIC card. Some about renewals and some about claims.
As I had to have some dental work last Feb in Portugal I was advised to submit a claim for the €70 it cost me. Claim form arrived and duly submitted last March 26th. 
A note on the form said it could take up to 4 months to process and to be patient. 4 months now past and I called today asking whats happening about my claim?
Lady in Newcastle said their computers are 'down' today and can I call back tomorrow? No problem after 4 months another day won't harm. She then asked which country was the treatment and when I said Portugal she indicated it could take up to a year to get a refund.!

Well thats like a red rag to a bull and I wasn't unduly bothered about the whole thing before but now it's my life's work to get the due refund even if I have to jump up and down next winter in Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you do jump up and down please video it Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Does the card cover dental treatment? I have a feeling that it doesn't, however I may be wrong.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure
But my treatment in France was the equivelent to the the cost back home 
And I didn’t even think to recoupe it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At least I can still jump Alan. Some at my age can't get out the chair.0
Yes Drew, I am told it is covered by Newcastle.
I never bothered twice before as several people said it was a difficult and drawn out process. But friends here said the opposite. But €70 is almost a weeks pension.

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Do i read this right ? 

Your location says you live in France so this implies that a uk citizen living ( full time ?) in another EU country can get treatment in a third EU country and get the cost covered by the home country that you may no longer reside in ?


Haven’t thought about this before so just trying to get my head around the situation



Ps funny how UK gov dept computer systems are down so often


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats exactly it Trek. In France we are under the French system or 70% of cost reimbursed by the French. This is actually paid back by Newcastle. But when we use the medical system of a member state we use the EHIC card to benefit at local rates and can sometimes pay nothing as the UK pics up the tab or what you do pay will proportionately be able to claim back from Newcastle.
Dunno yet about having to use the NHS and who pays what?

Typically unnecessarily complex to mere mortals like me.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Mrs D is still waiting for a refund from Germany and France for last summer. It used to be a lot quicker.

I had £300 worth of dental work done in Brittany in 2009, got nearly all of it back in about a month.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find that strange

So if I saved up my dental work till I traveled 

I could refund it

But if I had it done here I’d pay ?

How much does emergency treatment cost ?

I had a tooth removed 

Cost equivilent to price at home 

So didn’t claim anything 

Sandra


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought that the system was that you simply present the EHIC card as payment for any treatment needed and thats that, which is what we have done twice for treatment in Germany. So why are all the refunds mentioned necessary? 

Ron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This time I had a tooth extracted but it was much more.
It had become loose and painful. So I visited the same dental practice in Portugal as last year when I had a crown come loose. 
It's staffed by what seems only young and attractive young ladies http://www.clinicaprevidente.com/en/
They fitted me in within an hour of turning up. Had my old dental records but did another X-ray. The tooth was broken and was easy to remove but the broken root took more time and stitches after. 
Total cost €70. A full VAT invoice provided and now in the process of claiming my reimbursement which I understand is normal for Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> I thought that the system was that you simply present the EHIC card as payment for any treatment needed and thats that, which is what we have done twice for treatment in Germany. So why are all the refunds mentioned necessary?
> 
> Ron


It depends. Generally that's true for emergency treatment. Michelle had to be rushed to hospital in Italy in 2012. Several doctors, surgeons, two hospitals and two ambulance rides we never paid a dime and never got a bill later.

France I almost cut me face off, no charges, last year Michelle ended up in hospital in France, no charges but we got bills in the post which I paid and then claimed. You sometimes have to go back for further treatment or medication and that's usually chargeable there and then as is seeing a dentist but I just claim for everything.

Christ we sound like a right pair!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You took a photo of your extracted tooth while in the chair ! Sad git comes to mind 

Where are the photos of the staff you previously mentioned 


or is it proof to aid your refund


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I take pics of all sorts of things never to be seen again. Operations before and after, child birth etc. And as it happens to support my claim but that wasn't the intention.
The staff are in the link I gave in my previous post. 

Ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> It depends. Generally that's true for emergency treatment. Michelle had to be rushed to hospital in Italy in 2012. Several doctors, surgeons, two hospitals and two ambulance rides we never paid a dime and never got a bill later.
> 
> France I almost cut me face off, no charges, last year Michelle ended up in hospital in France, no charges but we got bills in the post which I paid and then claimed. You sometimes have to go back for further treatment or medication and that's usually chargeable there and then as is seeing a dentist but I just claim for everything.
> 
> Christ we sound like a right pair!


Snap! We also seem to save our accident/injuries up until we go abroad. Last year I lasted just four days before having to return in plaster having torn an achillies tendon - in a restaurant of all places!! No I was still sober at the time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> This time I had a tooth extracted but it was much more.
> It had become loose and painful. So I visited the same dental practice in Portugal as last year when I had a crown come loose.
> *It's staffed by what seems only young and attractive young ladies* http://www.clinicaprevidente.com/en/
> *They fitted me in within an hour* of turning up. Had my old dental records but did another X-ray. The tooth was broken and was easy to remove but the broken root took more time and stitches after.
> ...


Ray

Inuendo or what?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Inuendo = An Italian suppository.

No charge.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

ob1 said:


> I thought that the system was that you simply present the EHIC card as payment for any treatment needed and thats that, which is what we have done twice for treatment in Germany. So why are all the refunds mentioned necessary?
> 
> Ron


I think it depends on what level of treatment is needed - some you have to pay for and claim back, others just go through on the card. Mrs FB broke her ankle snowboarding a few years ago and everything was covered by presenting the EHIC card at the hospital, although her treatment only really amounted to some x-rays, and a cast to support the ankle to let the swelling go down - she got further treatment back home on the NHS.

for my ski accident when I broke my jaw and had to be helicoptered off the mountain - well that would not be covered by EHIC so I was glad I had good insurance to cover all my bills which also included surgery and 5 days in hospital. in fact I didn't pay a thing as the insurer sorted everything out direct. and for info - chopper rescue comes in at about Euros 10000!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I was taken ill in Italy a while ago and had to visit two different hospitals where I received first class treatment including blood tests, ultrasound, consultations and prescriptions, plus travelling expenses.

I produced my EHIC card and passport which were readily accepted and treatment started immediately.

When I returned home I contacted my travel insurance to inform them I had used my EHIC card. As I had done this and the NHS will pick up the bill, my excessess were waived by the insurance company (as they did not have to pay these) and paid in full all the receipts I submitted to them.

With regard to the aforementioned dental treatment. NHS treatment here is not usually free unless you are on benefits that qualify so I doubt the card will cover it.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> I was taken ill in Italy a while ago and had to visit two different hospitals where I received first class treatment including blood tests, ultrasound, consultations and prescriptions, plus travelling expenses.
> 
> I produced my EHIC card and passport which were readily accepted and treatment started immediately.
> 
> ...


Yes it does if its an emergency as mentioned above.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just called D for W&P again and eight months after asking for €70 refund and nothing. They suggested I might like to call again next March 2019.
This is pre Brexit, just think whats gonna happen after Next March??

Ray.


----------



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

My experience in needing to use my EHIC card in France in May 2018 & the costs involved. I attended the hospital in Sarlat suffering from a stomach bug, after diagnosis i was told that it was imperative I would need to be transferred to the Perigueux hospital by ambulance & had to pay before transfer a cost of €323.46 in CASH only. I was detained for 4 days before discharge. I subsequently received bills totalling £2123.28 (not including £9.50 money transfer). In Oct. I received a refund of £230.06 & was informed the differance was my share of the costs. Tell me, why did not my EHIC card not cover my expence?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware that an EHIC card is NOT valid in the Channel Islands and neither does the NHS apply because they are not part of the EU.

https://www.easyvoyage.co.uk/travel-headlines/ehic-not-valid-in-channel-islands-58783

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jackeen38 said:


> My experience in needing to use my EHIC card in France in May 2018 & the costs involved. I attended the hospital in Sarlat suffering from a stomach bug, after diagnosis i was told that it was imperative I would need to be transferred to the Perigueux hospital by ambulance & had to pay before transfer a cost of €323.46 in CASH only. I was detained for 4 days before discharge. I subsequently received bills totalling £2123.28 (not including £9.50 money transfer). In Oct. I received a refund of £230.06 & was informed the differance was my share of the costs. Tell me, why did not my EHIC card not cover my expence?


Have you taken this up with the EHIC people here? That doesnt sound right at all to me. Who informed you the difference was your share of the cost? You usually have to pay a bit but its nominal. I wouldnt have paid anything up front. Was this a private practice? Mrs D had emergency treatment in France last year and we never paid anything but we got a couple of small bills much later which I paid but the total bill was over £1000 I Gather. She had two Ambulance trips for emergency treatment in Italy in 2012 and seen in two hospitals and we never paid a penny, just the card covered it all and in 2013 I tried to slice my face off and ended up being carted off to hospital in an Ambulance in France and never got a bill apart form the Taxi back to the van. Somethings not right there. Maybe they had no money left after we came home.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jackeen38 said:


> My experience in needing to use my EHIC card in France in May 2018 & the costs involved. I attended the hospital in Sarlat suffering from a stomach bug, after diagnosis i was told that it was imperative I would need to be transferred to the Perigueux hospital by ambulance & had to pay before transfer a cost of €323.46 in CASH only. I was detained for 4 days before discharge. I subsequently received bills totalling £2123.28 (not including £9.50 money transfer). In Oct. I received a refund of £230.06 & was informed the differance was my share of the costs. Tell me, why did not my EHIC card not cover my expence?


I thought that EHIC only covers emergency treatment? This tale goes to show how important it is to have full medical insurance when travelling abroad. Many THINK the EHIC system offers the same cover, it doesn't!!

Explained in detail here

https://www.e111.org.uk/about.html

It does clearly state that it's NOT the same as proper holiday insurance though.

Andy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Yes, if all else fails, read the conditions of service. EHIC does not guarantee "free" treatment, it says you will receive the same as a citizen of the country, which may involve paying up front and reclaiming later. Details of the French system here: https://www.seedordogne.com/emergency

Jackeen38, A quick scan says you should have been given claims forms which would have enabled you to reclaim up to about 70%.

On some threads/forums I've read people say all you need is the EHIC card - fine if you can be sure you'll never be ill - but a gamble otherwise for most of us. Personally, I'd never go without health insurance as well.

Graham


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Jackeen38 said:


> My experience in needing to use my EHIC card in France in May 2018 & the costs involved. I attended the hospital in Sarlat suffering from a stomach bug, after diagnosis i was told that it was imperative I would need to be transferred to the Perigueux hospital by ambulance & had to pay before transfer a cost of €323.46 in CASH only. I was detained for 4 days before discharge. I subsequently received bills totalling £2123.28 (not including £9.50 money transfer). In Oct. I received a refund of £230.06 & was informed the differance was my share of the costs. Tell me, why did not my EHIC card not cover my expence?


Were these private hospitals? The EHIC won't cover treatment in a private facility.


----------



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

The hospitals I was in were on :- Jean Leclaire in Sarlat la Caneda & The Centre Hospitalier in Perigueux. The Sarl Ambulance Reunies Sarlat transferred me between hospitals. The receipts I got were from the ambulance €323.46 & a prescription €7.72 on discharge. On return home,I put in a claim to the EHIC for these two costs. I then received the first bill dated the 2nd July for €25.51 followed by a bill dated 12th July for €1951.21 which I added as a second claim to the EHIC. I received i payment (dated 4th Oct) from the EHIC for £230.06, this was after I got a letter (dated 25th Sep) stating "we cannot refund these expences as they are the patients share of the medical costs". Is it possible the second claim has not been dealt with & what should I do now?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Call DWP on 0191 2181999 and give them the reference on your communications and ask.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I thought that EHIC only covers emergency treatment? This tale goes to show how important it is to have full medical insurance when travelling abroad. Many THINK the EHIC system offers the same cover, it doesn't!!
> 
> Explained in detail here
> 
> ...


EHIC covers all state provided treatment, not just emergency treatment. It may be necessary, depending upon which country you are in, to pay a part of the costs at the time which, so long as they are not for private treatment, you will be able to claim back.

Essentially EHIC covers everything that you are covered for in the UK under the NHS although a big point to note is that repatriation is not included. However I take the view, so what? If I visit Scotland then the NHS won't repatriate me to Sussex.

They are bound to recommend that you have private medical insurance because that will reduce the cost to the UK government of reimbursing whichever EU country has provided the treatment. Other though than repatriation and avoiding paying some reimbursable costs locally, I can see no need for private medical insurance when travelling in EHIC covered countries - or Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peribro said:


> Other though than repatriation and avoiding paying some reimbursable costs locally, I can see no need for private medical insurance when travelling in EHIC covered countries - or Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.


Or even England!!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

"EHIC covers everything that you are covered for in the UK under the NHS" No it doesn't. I wish people would stop posting misleading information. Here's what is says: "The card gives access to state-provided medical treatment only, and you'll be treated on the same basis as an 'insured' person living in the country you're visiting. Remember, this might not cover all the things you'd expect to get free of charge from the NHS in the UK. You may have to make a contribution to the cost of your care."

You get the same as a citizen of the country, not what is provided by the NHS.

As for not taking out insurance because "other than for repatriation" ...Fine. Just don't ever need repatriated. It could cost many thousands. My insurance for 2 of us, 90 days is £142. As a proportion of the total cost of our trip it is tiny and well worth it. But then I don't like to gamble.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We generally get 70% reimbursed of most medical costs in France. But there are as always exceptions to the rule. Namely dentistry and optical equipment. 
The French in general pay for their own 'Top-Up' insurance as they are not automatically reimbursed the full amount and in some cases the odd Euro is ignored.

But who knows after next March. What will the EHIC cover if anything and will we be entitled to any reciprocal treatment. Thank you Brexit voters.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

wug said:


> "The card gives access to state-provided medical treatment only, and you'll be treated on the same basis as an 'insured' person living in the country you're visiting. Remember, this might not cover all the things you'd expect to get free of charge from the NHS in the UK. You may have to make a contribution to the cost of your care."
> 
> You get the same as a citizen of the country, not what is provided by the NHS.


Which is why I said " It may be necessary, depending upon which country you are in, to pay a part of the costs at the time which, so long as they are not for private treatment, you will be able to claim back."


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It does seem a bit of a lottery as to what you end up paying. France seems to send you bills in dribs and drabs long after the event but not always, other countries you never get charged a single cent but there is definitely something iffy with Jackeens bill. There doesnt seem to be any consistency. Ray says you cant claim dentistry but in 2009 I got the bulk of £300 back for emergency treatment in Brittany. Things might have changed though since then.

Like Ray says and David Davis said, its unlikely we will hang on to it post Brexit. Whats the betting travel insurance rockets and I bet the maximum will be three months which is legally how long you can stay in Europe for post Brexit. Getting cover for known conditions may be difficult as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We as French residents and holders of Carte Vitale gives us 70% refund on most medical costs but as I said there are always the odd differences. 
Dental and Optical reimbursements can be as low as 10% or 20%. Not sure how they work it our but again the French usually pay for a top up insurance that can cover these extra costs.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally after 20 months I actually get a deposit into my bank of £41.66 for dental treatment in Portugal costing €70.00 Feb.2018.
It obviously pays to keep at em.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Woohoo Ray, don't spend it all in the one shop! Or even at the one boot sale!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> I can see no need for private medical insurance when travelling in EHIC covered countries - or Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.


The only drawback with that attitude is what would you do if, say, whilst away in your MH you broke your leg and could no longer drive? You MAY have another driver with you, but what if they are a non driver or don't have a licence for that class of vehicle (over 70, in excess of 3500kg)

Having had some experience of having to get a family member repatriated from Portugal many years ago, and the HUGE cost (all covered by the holiday insurance) there is NO way I would leave the UK without proper holiday type insurance.

For info the cost of getting an air ambulance to fly my sister back to the UK would, without any doubt, have bankrupted me as it was MORE than the value of my house! So think VERY carefully of the _possible_ consequences of not having proper insurance. It's a bit like house insurance, it's an expense we all begrudge BUT just look at those on the TV a while back who were flooded out "We don't have any insurance" was often heard being bleated. I bet they wished they hadn't tried saving a few quid on house insurance then don't you. Plain madness IMHO, same with holiday insurance. As a percentage of what we spend it's minimal.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought our van insurance would cover us in the event of the insured driver being unable to drive ?

I need to check that 

One of the reasons I have never been named on the insurance cover is that I wouldn’t want to drive the van in that scenario 

Now being over seventy, and the van 3850 I wouldn’t have the right licence to drive it anyway 

Our eldest son is on the insurance and could, being self employed , fly out in emergency ,to drive it home if necessary 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I thought our van insurance would cover us in the event of the insured driver being unable to drive ?
> 
> Sandra


That's certainly not (to the best of my knowledge) a standard feature on any vehicle insurance UNLESS you have paid an additional premium for it. No insurance company is going to offer that sort of cover without knowing who might be driving and their driving history. That's why you have to _specify_ any additional drivers you want covered. You certainly need to check on that.

Your relative could well be able to fly out and "collect" you. But airline tickets can be notoriously expensive at short notice. Far better to let an insurance company worry about it all because IF you are in need of that facility you are going to be stressed enough anyway WITHOUT having to sort out anything else.

Me? I pay for holiday cover that includes medical expenses and, if necessary repatriation etc.

Another point to consider is what if you are, say in Spain and for whatever reason you miss your return ferry crossing? If it's an agreed cause then your insurer will reimburse you the cost of the extra sailing. If it's Santander to U.K. that's a fair few quid to shell out and you can be certain they will hammer you for costs at short notice.

These things need VERY careful consideration rather than just thinking "My EHIC will cover me" because for a lot of things it won't!

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> The only drawback with that attitude is what would you do if, say, whilst away in your MH you broke your leg and could no longer drive? You MAY have another driver with you, but what if they are a non driver or don't have a licence for that class of vehicle (over 70, in excess of 3500kg)


But doesn't the same issue arise if I'm in Scotland or NI or Wales? And I'm nearer to many EU countries than I am to a lot of the UK.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> But doesn't the same issue arise if I'm in Scotland or NI or Wales? And I'm nearer to many EU countries than I am to a lot of the UK.


You are clearly convinced there is no need to have holiday insurance of any kind. That's fine and you are entitled to that view.

I have merely tried to show that there is a lot more to the subject than just relying on an EHIC card so that others can compare viewpoints.

If you are in the UK then there is no language barrier and no repatriation issue, plus of course you would have NHS healthcare.

Just as a word of caution, don't forget that the Channel Isles are NOT in the EU so an EHIC card is useless there, you need some other form of health insurance. Many have discovered that the hard (and expensive) way.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We do have medical cover, or did 

At the moment getting enough time to leave the country isn’t happening 

With alberts tests and me on fortnightly hospital blood tests 

The problem is for many with health issues is the huge cost of insurance + the over 75 premium 

We’ve just cancelled Shadows insurance, it went to £125 a month for £2000 pounds cover and we’ve been with them since he was a pup, , he’s an old dog now, so it’s not only the travel insurance that rips off the elderly!!

Actually Santander ferry’s are really good if you miss the ferry, my son and family turned up a day too late....idiots .. and when we phoned they were excellent , found them a new ferry time and it cost them about £30 extra 

I was well impressed with their helpful concern to get them on the next available sailing 

And of course I meant the main insured driver ,not the additional one (s)

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Having a chat with Al n Daph the other night they said they were on the ferry from Santander on 4th. I said, but I'm on the last ferry of the season on 3rd! Had them worried a bit till we realised I'm on the Cork ferry, they're on the Portsmouth one!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pleasant surprise yesterday when I found £38.14 credited into my UK bank courtesy of Dept of Health. 
It's taken me nearly two days to work out where and why it came. I was about to call DoH when my wife suggested it might be for dental work refund via the EHIC card from two years ago in Portugal.

Better late than never.!!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't spend it all in the one shop Ray! That'll not be hard in the lockdown.


----------

